# Reversing Graphic



## IAK (May 7, 2016)

I have the reversing sensors, but don't get a reversing warning graphic on the dash. Should I ? Can anyone clarify ?....thx


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Correct, you need the front sensors to get the graphic on the VC screen. However, you can switch this on with VCDS so you'll see the rear only.


----------



## IAK (May 7, 2016)

Thank you Sir. But what's VCDS ?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

IAK said:


> Thank you Sir. But what's VCDS ?


VCDS is a software package also known as vag com. A company called Ross Tech provide a kit that can be plugged into the car and used to modify or diagnose/ clear fault codes on the cars systems.
Other systems are available.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

OBDEleven is a good system https://obdeleven.com/ I bought one recently to activate dipping passenger mirror on reverse. Only works with Android though.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Anyone know of an ios variant please? Would be cool to get the graphic for my reverse sensors too.

Btw does that mean we all have the ability to dip wing mirror on reverse? Did not know that.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

ChadW said:


> Anyone know of an ios variant please? Would be cool to get the graphic for my reverse sensors too.
> 
> Btw does that mean we all have the ability to dip wing mirror on reverse? Did not know that.


there isn't one

PC or Android only


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)




----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I asked the dealer if they could activate this prior to collection. The salesman had no idea what i was talking about.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi wont do it for you.


----------



## scott_tts (May 20, 2016)

Will the OBDeleven permit the activation of the Dipping Mirror and the Reversing Graphic?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

scott_tts said:


> Will the OBDeleven permit the activation of the Dipping Mirror and the Reversing Graphic?


Only if your mirrors have the memory function. The reversing graphic is easy to activate using OBDeleven.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Dipping mirrors is always available, if you have at least electric mirrors of course!
The memory function, with the electric seats, allows the dipping mirror to center the exact drive position otherwise not always is perfect


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Dipping mirrors is always available, if you have at least electric mirrors of course!
> The memory function, with the electric seats, allows the dipping mirror to center the exact drive position otherwise not always is perfect


Yes, this is true. It just means that your mirror will rarely return to where you want it - so you're effectively robbing Peter to pay Paul. It's worth giving it a go following Manu's thread on electrical schemes. Saying that, I never actually managed to get the function to work on mine. Admittedly, I didn't try very hard at all because I didn't intend on keeping the function even if I'd got it working anyway.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I coded it, used very rare times..it can be acceptable sometime to adjust the mirror after the manoeuvre..the usefulness pay the annoying part!


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> It just means that your mirror will rarely return to where you want it - so you're effectively robbing Peter to pay Paul.


It returns fine on the one I coded recently with Manu's settings.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Audi wont do it for you.


You are quite right, they won't. When I asked why they implied they didn't think it was possible!!! Perhaps ManuTT should go to work for them. :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I thought about that.....ahahah


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

4433allanr said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Audi wont do it for you.
> ...


You mean RossTech as all others are doing is enabling flags for features they present in the software..


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Cheap trick from Audi not including it when you spec rear sensors imo.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone know where to find reversing graphic in odbeleven?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Manu will know.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Check out this link, it will take you there

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825

I managed to get it sorted with my 1st foray into "coding" last Saturday


----------

